# Happy Dog Training comment thread



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

This a comment thread for the thread - http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=51685

So all comments on training etc go here!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I gotta say i'd love to see some of Lisa's outfits she wears around her pups!! Sadly i had to most of this training myself as Daisy's breeder 'doesn't use a vaccum' :roll:

Fab thread tho Lisa.. i look forward to seeing what you have to say.. Although you said you always let the dogs walk infront of you when they're on lead?? Do you ALWAYs do that or just want you're getting them use to a lead?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Awesome thread! Especially useful information as some day I do hope I can breed but that's a ways off.

We've started little Bryco on all sorts of flooring. He doesn't like tile, its chilly on his lil feets  The first few days in our house he refused to walk on it LOL. I love building confidence in these little guys.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Great post Lisa! Thanks for writing that up!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Yup, great post. Lots of good stuff. Thanks.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Excellent post! Lots of great info. Thanks for sharing it with us, Lisa!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Lisa, Wonderful post. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> I gotta say i'd love to see some of Lisa's outfits she wears around her pups!! Sadly i had to most of this training myself as Daisy's breeder 'doesn't use a vaccum' :roll:
> 
> Fab thread tho Lisa.. i look forward to seeing what you have to say.. Although you said you always let the dogs walk infront of you when they're on lead?? Do you ALWAYs do that or just want you're getting them use to a lead?


Let me tell you, I've had some crazy outfits on. It's like a kid playing dress up. Which is OK but sometimes the kids will bring home a new friend while I'm working with the puppies and it can be embarassing to explain why your mom is wearing a big floppy sun hat, bangle brancelts, moo-moo (with my jeans and t-shirt showing underneath), and high heels to walk a dog down the hallway. ROFLOL

I don't do obedience training and always want the dog to walk in front of me. First is a safety issue. If I can see the dog out front, in the event of danger, I can sweep down and pick it up. If I trip/fall/twist an ankle, I don't step on the dog. If the dog turns in mid stride, it's not under my feet. Etc. Believe me, I've fallen and I've seen other people fall, and there's no worse feeling than the one in your gut as you're going down, praying you don't land on the puppy. Second, for showing, it's absolutely the best presentation to have a dog in front of the handler on loose lead. The slightest bit of movement in my hand will guide the dog in the direction I want him to go. The judge can evaluate the overall structure and movement of the dog AND it shows a confident, alert little dog, which is the correct temperment for the Breed. 

This is why we start by letting them take us where they want to go. This teaches them to walk in front of me. Then they learn to walk where I want them to with verbal encouragement. Then they learn the feel of the lead, like I said it's just minor tension on the lead in one direction or the other, as I give the verbal direction. Eventaully, all they need is the feel of the lead. Imagine dancing with a partner. You feel the direction he wants you to go by the pressure of his hand at the small of your back. He's not heavy handed, pushing or pulling you. It's a subtle thing. Same process, only with a lead. When a dog is happy and overjoyed to be spending time with his mommy, going on walks, and showing off, it makes a fantastic image as the dog securely and confidently walks down the sidewalk with a smiling mommy a step behind him.


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Awesome thread! Especially useful information as some day I do hope I can breed but that's a ways off.
> 
> We've started little Bryco on all sorts of flooring. He doesn't like tile, its chilly on his lil feets  The first few days in our house he refused to walk on it LOL. I love building confidence in these little guys.


Thanks for the encouragement. Keep at it with Bryco. You'll definately want to add the rubber matting since you're wanting to show him. Make him stay on the floor and walk on it. Oh, and put some duct tape across it in a couple places so he doesn't become a tape jumper.

Important note for show dogs - no clothes to "keep warm". They will regulate their own body temperature. They can't wear clothes in the ring and if they get used to clothing to regulate their body temp, then when they go in the ring "naked", they are shakey, shivery little pitiful things. Not the image you want to give the judge.


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm so glad you all are enjoying this thread. I hope you find it helpfull. I will add more ideas as I can. As I was saying earlier, I have new puppies coming in a couple weeks and I'll make note of all the things I do with them. After all this time, it's kinda natural for me so this way I'll be consciously thinking of them to write down.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

I live in an apartment and don't have my own grass area.. My breeder said she can't be vax'd until she weighs at least 2 pounds and I don't know if she's going to weigh that much next week or not. What do I do until then if she isn't able to be vax'd but I need to socialize her and let her outside?


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

YoQuiero said:


> I live in an apartment and don't have my own grass area.. My breeder said she can't be vax'd until she weighs at least 2 pounds and I don't know if she's going to weigh that much next week or not. What do I do until then if she isn't able to be vax'd but I need to socialize her and let her outside?


I've never heard of any studies that state that dogs can't be vaccinated under 2 pounds. If I did that, my puppies wouldn't be vaccinated until they were almost adults. You may want to find out if there's some type of medical reason in her lines that she requires this. The puppy should have received vaccinations prior to leaving the breeder's home. My puppies are placed at 12 weeks of age, at which time they have received their second set of vaccinations. The first at 8 weeks, the next at 12 weeks. (ETN - 
Sorry, just saw you haven't picked her up yet. Please check on the reason for the delay and also if your state law requires a health certificate and puppy vaccinations. If so, make sure it states in writing the medical reason for the delay in vaccinations. Further, get in writing what your breeder covers in the event of communicable diseases (within the next 14 days after pick up, which is the incubation period) she could have prevented had she vaccinated the puppy.) 

She doesn't have to be introduced to grass yet if you don't have a secure area. She needs atleast 2 sets of vaccines before exposure to other pets. You can do everything else inside. Meanwhile, you can still take her for outings with you so she gets used to the sights and sounds in your area. Car rides are great to get started early and make them fun, not just trips to the vet. Same if you take a bus. If you're going for walks, don't put her on the ground yet. Use a carrier or hold her in your arms. If you go to the local pet store, take a blanket for the bottom of the buggy, cover it completely, then put her in like a puppy play pen on wheels. She can look out, see people and dogs, hear the activity, etc., without risk of being hurt. If someone wants to pet her, give them one of those antibacterial hand toweletts (you know the ones I mean? in the little packets you tear open like at the resterants?) which you should carry with you and let them clean their hands prior to petting her. Again, offering hands open, palm up to scratch under the chin prior to easing around the neck to pet on the back. Not on top of her head. No children yet, as having three of my own, I can testify that they carry every germ known to man. Wait until after two shots. 

If there's no medical reason for the delay, I'd get her started on her vaccines even if she's not two pounds yet. I've vaccinated way smaller pups with no adverse reactions. No lepto though. That's the number one offender for reactions and not a recommened core vaccine anymore.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm not sure why but she does vax her pups at 8 weeks but she just likes them to be of a good sturdy weight in case of a reaction, I am assuming. But I will ask. She has no health issues and she does give a 1 year health guarantee also. 

So it's okay to go out still as long as I hold her. Got it


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm sur I'm not the only one whovis eager to see the puppies when they're born


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Brilliant thread - looking forward to tips for older dogs 

And I too can't wait to see the pups!!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Lisa are you going to continue your tips on dog training
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi-chat/51685-happy-dog-training-so-begins.html


We would love if you did – I am still having “issues” with mine

Poppy barking at all dogs she meets while we are out walking 

And Biggles greeting visitors enthusiastically, like this
I have tried all tips I know of – but they defeat me


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

I will, yes. Life got away from me and I stepped back from so much online time. Things are settling back down, other than back to school illness, so I should be able to get back to this. I'll go back, see where I left off, and begin from there. Give me a day or so, Monday's are nuts with boarding guests going home, and I'll be here.


----------



## lorilisa1 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thank you so much for all the tips, I am new to owning a chi, she is the sweetest thing. I think that consistency is the best policy. I use one to two word commands she is just 5months and is doing really good. I am so grateful I found this forum. Isabella and I love it. Isabellas mom xoxo


----------



## lorilisa1 (Aug 22, 2010)

You are a great multitasker, I need help with that. I envy how you do all you do and are willing to help us. Thank you, Thank you, Looking forward to your next post.
Isabellas Mom.


----------



## kellsandpup (Nov 21, 2010)

hey im gonna be training mine when i get him at 8 weeks....
i trained my husky pup from 8 weeks and she is well behaved,
is there anything specific to chi's that i will need to teach him.
kelly and un named pup


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Lisa, I am a new member. I can't figure out how to post a new thread. I can answer people, but I get that back in my personal email? If you can steer me right I'd really appreciate it. I am not real computer savvy, unfortunately. Susan Davis


----------



## di772 (Aug 31, 2012)

does anyone one here know if Chi's are good with newborn babies? I just adopted a 4 year old Chi. Then found out Im going to be a grandmother.
Any help please.


----------



## hmingtea (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for this (another) helpful section...


----------

